# deleting nested quotes



## bonj2 (26 Jul 2007)

Shaun I think it would be nice to have it so that it doesn't delete nested quotes, e.g. if you are quoting "A" who has in turn quoted "B", then the quote from person "B" disappears from my quote.
In my opinion, it's easier to delete it if you don't want it than it is to add it in again if you do.


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2007)

A poll would be good if vBulletin offered the option of nested quotes, but it doesn't!

Nested quotes have to be done manually, and the fact that VB deletes them isn't something I can switch on/off in the admin panel.

What you're asking for is likely to be a plugin/mod, so I'll add it to the to-do list.


----------



## andyoxon (27 Jul 2007)

> I don't want it. Your posts are long enough as it is petal.



Actually I tend to agree with bonj 

It is useful to have "B" quoted in automatically - prehaps a plugin could be set to exclude quotes from "C" and below...

Andy


----------



## Steve Austin (27 Jul 2007)

proper netiquette is to trim quotes, but as folk want to have nested quotes which look terrible, i can't imagine folk trimming quotes.


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2007)

Nested quotes now enabled.

The modification is a very crude one with no depth control, so if nested quotes get out of hand (too many quotes of nested quotes) I'll reset it to the default single quote behaviour.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (2 Aug 2007)

Cheers, I'll certainly try to avoid too many quotes in one nest... Just sometimes it's handy to have the conversation for clarity...

Top work, once again!


----------



## simon l& and a half (3 Aug 2007)

the quote war thing is really, really tedious. Quotes get piled on top of each other and ping back and forth between the two adversaries like some ghastly trauenspiel, building up into page-long posts.


----------



## Pete (8 Aug 2007)

Here (and preceding posts) is an example of (in my opinion):
a) too much nesting, and
 the quoted texts and cited authors have got 'out-of-step', sowing confusion!

I respectfully suggest, perhaps we should go back to the way things were?


----------

